# New labs and questions



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

I received my june labs. Now the nurses at the Dr's office know my name, lol! My numbers are changing quite a bit, you can see my history in my Sig.

Tsh: 0.47 (0.2-4.00)
Ft3: 5.1 (3.5-6.5)
Ft4: 22.3 (9.0-23.0)
Cortisol Am: 427 (120-620) - blood taken at 9 am

The previous times I had my bloodwork taken, they were all in the afternoon, whereas this one was in the morning. Could that have had a huge influence on the numbers?

Tsh changed quite a bit. Could it be that my thyroid gland is starting to produce better now that I'm 3 months gluten free after my celiac dx? I also started taking selenium.

My Dr says that my continuing fatigue and neck pain is either cc from gluten or due to stress - thanx doc. 

With regards to the cortisol, would that be normal or high for a 9am draw? Anybody familiar with it?

With my numbers changing I plan on testing again in one month. Dr was hesitant to test this month, so hopefully I don't get that much resistance in July.


----------

